

Show HN: EMail attachments downloader - ww520
https://github.com/williamw520/fetchmailatt

======
ww520
Author here. I wanted to back up my gmail attachments to Dropbox
automatically. I ended up writing my own attachment downloader. Sets its
download directory to Dropbox and runs it in a cron job/Task Manager task to
periodically download the attachments.

------
malcolmhayes
Very cool

